
Comparing PNG compression ratios (2015) - luu
https://blog.gibson.sh/2015/07/18/comparing-png-compression-ratios-of-stb_image_write-lodepng-miniz-and-libpng/
======
hwc
If you really don't care about speed, use Zopfli as a replacement for zlib.

------
neogodless
Remind me of this ... from 2003!

[http://jcbeck.com/features/compression/](http://jcbeck.com/features/compression/)

